# Game #4: Hawks @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (1-2)

vs.









Atlanta Hawks (0-2)

Sunday, Nov. 7
6:30 pm
vs. Hawks
TV: FSN, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Kobe Bryant and Co host the Hawks Sunday.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Tierre Brown
Brian Cook
Vlade Divac 
Devean George
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Injured Reserve List
*Slava Medvedenko* - Sore Right Heel | 5 Games At Least
*Vlade Divac* - Herniated Disc in Back | December
*Devean George* - Left Ankle Surgery | December

*Last Meeting:* 
March 2, 2004 - Jason Terry's free throw with 11.9 seconds left put Atlanta ahead, and Gary Payton and Shaquille O'Neal missed last-second shots as the Hawks rallied for a 94-93 victory Tuesday night.

*Upcoming Games:*

Tue, Nov 9 
Lakers @ New Orleans 
5:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL)

Wed, Nov 10
Lakers @ Memphis 
5:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL) 

Fri, Nov 12
Lakers @ Orlando 
4:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL) 

Sat, Nov 13 
Lakers @ Houston
5:30 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBATV)

Wed, Nov 17
Lakers vs. LA Clippers
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

My Prediction
Lakers: 106
Hawks: 85

</center>


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Lakers-110
Hawks-94

A needed blowout win for the Lakers. :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We'll win by 10-15.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lakers 124
Hawks 96


Kobe 43 pts


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i believe that lakers win but not as big as everyone says....


Lakers 102
Hawks 94


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers by at least 60.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Lakers- 114
Hawks- 103

Kobe- 58 pts


AW8- 100 pts


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Lakers 120 
Hawks 59

Kobe 74 points


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Lakers 120
> Hawks 59
> 
> Kobe 74 points


I honestly wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I won't predict a win, it seems to bring bad luck. At least for now...

Lakers - 88
Hawks - 93


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We should easily be 2-2 by Sunday.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Good game for the lakers to get back on thier feet with a WIN. Should come out strong bulid an early led like the denver game


Lakers 103
Hawks- 95

Kobe- 35 8-dimes
Odom 20-25 11 boards


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

the game will be over just after tip off.

Lakers 127 Hawks 85


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> *the game will be over just after tip off.*


:laugh: 

:greatjob:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Lakers by at least 60.


:laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

_*Cough* _


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> _*Cough* _


Ya mean they lost without Kobe and Cook? No wonder.. Also check out the recap.. Shaq and GP couldnt deliver :laugh:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> _*Cough* _


:laugh: at Pryzbilla gettin 14 rebounds against shaq


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> _*Cough* _


Why you gotta bring up old stuff?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I want a blowout, but Ill be content with just a W.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Why you gotta bring up old stuff?



just thought i put that back in memory before we say " Lakers By At Least 60 and "the game will be over just after tip off" 


lets not try to pull a K.o.b.e.B.r.y.a.n.t. please


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. practically called out this entire board when he did it. These are just harlmess little predictions, right?




Right......? :uhoh:


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakers win by 15 - 20 points. :yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> But K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. practically called out this entire board when he did it. These are just harlmess little predictions, right?
> ...



:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

hawks by 10
josh childress and al harringtons breakout games
:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We've had stingy defense at times, but I'm very happy with how the first half ended. We had great balance and everybody played well.

*Lakers 59, Hawks 45* 
Caron Butler: 14 points (6-7)
Kobe Bryant: 13 points (4-7), 5 rebounds
Lamar Odom: 8 points (3-5), 5 rebounds
Chris Mihm: 7 points (2-3), 5 rebounds
Jumaine Jones: 7 points (3-4)
Tierre Brown: 6 points (3-4), 4 assists
Brian Cook: 3 points (1-2), 3 rebounds
Kareem Rush: 1 lousy point

We shot 22-36 (61.1%) in the first half.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Lakers 59 - Hawks 47*


```
Name  	Min   FG   3Pt  FT   Off  Reb  Ast  TO  Stl  Blk  PF  Pts 
Butler 	12   6-7   2-2 	0-0    0   1    0    2 	  0   0    2   14 
Odom 	15   3-5   0-0 	2-2    0   5 	1    3 	  0   0    2 	8 
Mihm 	18   2-3   0-1 	3-4    0   5 	2    1 	  0   4    1 	7 
Bryant 	21   4-7   0-0 	5-6    1   5 	2    0 	  0   1    0   13 
Atkins 	13   0-2   0-1 	0-0    0   0 	3    0 	  0   0    1 	0 
Grant 	1    0-0   0-0 	0-0    0   2 	0    0 	  0   0    0 	0 
Jones 	9    3-5   1-2 	0-0    0   1 	0    0 	  0   0    1 	7 
Brown 	8    3-4   0-0 	0-0    0   0 	4    0 	  0   0    1 	6 
Cook 	5    1-2   1-1 	0-0    1   3 	1    1 	  0   0    0 	3 
Rush 	3    0-1   0-0 	1-1    0   1 	0    1 	  0   0    0 	1 
Totals 105 22-36  4-7 	11-13  2  23 	13   8 	  0   5    8   59
```
*Team Stats*
FG: Lakers .611 22-36 | Hawks .404 19-47
3PT: Lakers .571 4-7 | Hawks .429 3-7
FT: Lakers .846 11-13 | Hawks 1.000 4-4
Off Reb: Lakers 2 | Hawks 4
Reb: Lakers 23 | Hawks 13
Ast: Lakers 13 | Hawks 11
TO: Lakers 8 | Hawks 3
Stl: Lakers 0 | Hawks 7
Blk: Lakers 5 | Hawks 2
PF: Lakers 8 | Hawks 11


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Solid at halftime. Im expecting either lakers bulid on lead or atl makes a bit of a run


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe only with 8 shots but getting everyone else involved.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

OMG there only down by 16


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is it just me or does Butler run more often and Brown get into the lane eaiser at home??? This is great basketball to watch.

I have a feeling this team will be MUCH better at home all year, like the old Odom Clippers I used to love to watch. Fastbreaking young teams play better when they get the crowd momentum behind them.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kobe shot 50%


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Is it just me or does Butler run more often and Brown get into the lane eaiser at home??? This is great basketball to watch.



I highly agree with this comment. Lakers will be great at home all year


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> kobe shot 50%


And only took 12 shots    

Nothing like a game vs. the Hawks to get back on track. :laugh: 

Big roadtrip coming up (4 games in 5 nights).

I was pretty close with my prediction.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

good game, now we go 1-3 in the next 4 games


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm a little worried about Butler's ankle injury, he limped off the court at the end of the game. Hopefully, he just twisted it and he'll be ready to go on Tuesday.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> kobe shot 50%


:laugh: Bout damn time he shot the ball well. The irony is that his ppfga is probably among the best in the league, despite his poor fg% because he gets to the FT line so often.

Great performance from the Lakers. It wasn't just Kobe and Odom tonight. Everyone chipped in. Good to see Caron having a strong game. I really want to see this kid grab the SF position by the horns and never let go. He's got great talent. Mihm had a good game. Even Tierre played well.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

god damn, sasha numbers went down


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Even Tierre played well.



when tierre brown has a good game u know u got a W


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Boooo Cookie only played 6 minutes.. Oh well 3 pts, 3 boards, 1 assist, 1 TO..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good win, good team win. odom is starting to come around big time. Butler is a strange player. Sometimes he looks so athletic and good and other times he looks stiff and out of control. 

I'm actually gonna be glad when we get George and Slava back. 

Kobe seems really reluctant to go on his 1on1 forays when everyone is in the flow. He seems to prefer getting others involved instead of forcing offense. 

We need to get back the players that have played in the tough playoff games those sorts of guys help you win road games right now the young guys lose concentration on the road. 

Until Divac comes back and hopefully Malone we're gonna be Jekyll and Hyde through the season from the road and home. 

The hawks are in for a long season Antoine Walker handles the ball far too much. He and Harrington seem like they're playing by themselves.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

nice game by the lakeshow, caron butler had his breakout game tonight just like odom did vs. the spurs. kobe i thought had a great game, didnt force anythin. the lakers are at best when kobe is gettin everyone involved and kobe just pickin his spots and droppin a quiet 30
nice game by mihm too..17 and 10


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Not that impressed, Lakers just continue with poor decision making leading to costly turnovers. Hawks are probably the worst defensive team in the League yet the Lakers turned it over 18 times. 

-Brown looks for his shot much too often, and his handle is pretty awful for a PG. 

-Kobe nearly had play of the year but his small hands stopped him. Im talking about the quick spin to split the two defenders on the baseline, then he tried to throw it down on Josh Smith. 

-Play of the game was Mihm outleting to Kobe quickly, Kobe to Chucky to Odom, and Odom behind the back bounce to Butler. 

That was just beautiful.-


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Nice to see 5 players in double figures in scoring.

Atlanta's awful but sometimes it takes some wins against teams like this to build some confidence. It'll be interesting to see how they perform in the next game since it'll be a roadie.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> -Play of the game was Mihm outleting to Kobe quickly, Kobe to Chucky to Odom, and Odom behind the back bounce to Butler.


That play was sweeeeeeeeeeet :clap:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> I'm actually gonna be glad when we get George and Slava back.


Ehh, well I'd like to see any player who looked bad playing in the triangle another look playing in a more traditional kind of offense. Brian Cook seems to have benefited from it quite a bit, but on the other hand Kareem Rush looks worse than he's ever looked at any point.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Ehh, well I'd like to see any player who looked bad playing in the triangle another look playing in a more traditional kind of offense. Brian Cook seems to have benefited from it quite a bit, but on the other hand Kareem Rush looks worse than he's ever looked at any point.


I think something is wrong with Kareem's foot. I heard he worked very hard all summer. I know he is better than what he has shown the last few games.

And player of the game is Kobe.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> And player of the game is Kobe.


agreed, butler had a nice game too


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

POG to caron. Kobes game was expected. The usual for Kobe 25ish 5 and 5 but caron not alot of people expect him to drop 22 on 10-12 from the field 

my vote for POG is caron


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

My Order of POG

1) 
Caron - We know what he did
Bench - 28 pts; Jones (11), Brown (13), Cook (3), Rush (1); 10/20 shooting
3) Kobe
4) Mihm
5) Odom

Last) Atkins


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I'm a little worried about Butler's ankle injury, he limped off the court at the end of the game. Hopefully, he just twisted it and he'll be ready to go on Tuesday.


He didn't look like he was limping to me?  He even sat on the bench before Vitti ordered him to the lockeroom.



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Nice to see 5 players in double figures in scoring.
> 
> Atlanta's awful but sometimes it takes some wins against teams like this to build some confidence. It'll be interesting to see how they perform in the next game since it'll be a roadie.


I thought it was 6? Kobe, Butler, Odom, Mihm and Jones and Brown off the bench.

As for the turnovers, I'm not too worried because running teams will naturally have more of them. Especially running teams that dont have a point guard.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Expected this win, but now we have 4 road games in 5 days.

Hornets, Grizz (rest) Magic, and Rockets.

I think we beat the Hornets and Magic and lose the other two.

We really need to get a rebounder at the 4 and move Odom to sf. Knicks and Sonics both have several guys that can board. Sweetney, J. Williams, K. Thomas, Fortson, Evans...anyone interested?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought it was 6? Kobe, Butler, Odom, Mihm and Jones and Brown off the bench.


Yep, that's correct.


----------

